# Superficial Radiation Therapy SRT coding



## Texascoder64 (Mar 8, 2015)

Are there any derm practices out there doing in office SRT?
If so, can you tell me which CPT's you are using? 
The AAD article on SRT states derms should not use77402-77407
The appropriate code is 77401 and that this should be billed 1 time per session (regardless of how many lesions)  We often do multiple lesions in 1 session - and I have conflicting information on the correct codes to use for each session- along with all of the other codes to use. 

A case example for multiple lesions for 1st session would be very helpful.

Thank you


----------



## ablack74 (Sep 8, 2015)

Yes 77401 x 1 for SRT (Superficial Radiation Treatment) no matter how many areas are being treated... as this code has a maximum allowable unit to be billed as 1.

If the patient has two treatments (BID) in one day then it would be coded and billed as follows:
77401 x 1 (AM Treatment)
77401 x 1 - 58 (PM Treatment)

If the provider documents the use of devices then this will change the code selections from 77401 through 77412, depending on how many treatment sites, how many ports are used, if blocks or wedges are used, if the blocks are simple or custom ect.....  I would assume that a Dermatologist is only going to treat superficial skin cancers with radiation and anything more complicated, they would send the patient to a Radiation Oncologist or Radiologist specializing in XRT, as it gets complicated quickly!


----------



## Texascoder64 (Sep 19, 2015)

Thank you, that was very helpful


----------



## jmaronde (Nov 12, 2015)

Does anyone know what codes are acceptable for the simulation appointment for superficial radiation therapy? We were told to use 77290 and 77300 for each simulation, but for patients that have multiple lesions/multiple simulations is this acceptable?


----------



## lnaschke (Apr 21, 2016)

*Technical component*

We own the equipment and employ the radiation therapist.  Would additional codes be billable other than 77401 x 1 for SRT?

Thank you.


----------



## daiello10 (Mar 2, 2018)

*Srt treatment two sites same day*

What if the patient has two sites done at the same time, how would this be coded? 77401? Then when they come on their 5th visit how would it get coded 77280 and 77401? As 2 units or times 2?


----------



## arozance27 (Mar 5, 2018)

You can't code 77280 or 77401 in multiple units.  One treatment per day even if multiple sites are treated.  If BID use modifier -76 for PM treatment.  77280 only when simulation is performed.


----------

